# Tire Stager



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Has anyone experimented with tire stager ?

I run T-Jets , Magnatractions and 1/43rd scale cars on an oval track . I'm looking for a handling edge in the corners.

Thx , Gonzo


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

gonegonzo said:


> Has anyone experimented with tire stager ?
> 
> 
> I run T-Jets , Magnatractions and 1/43rd scale cars on an oval track . I'm looking for a handling edge in the corners.
> ...


Gonzo, I've never seriously messed with it, but back in the early 80's I saw it work in races on my oval but opposite of full size racing. The left rear was the larger of the two. I suspect that the larger left side tire helped to keep the back end from pushing out. Kind of makes sense since to don't need the stager to help turn the car since the guide is already doing that. . . .something to toy with while you're snowed in this winter!


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Thx John,

I have thought about this for a while. Thought I'd ask before gringing a bunch of rubber.

I see the point with the guide pin issue. I'm looking for a tamer car in the corners and trying to eliminate that "snap" action when getting back into the throttle at mid turn.

Oh , I see your keeping the same late night hours I am ! LOL

Gonzo


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

We run left turn only tracks and all of us use some form of stagger.
Easy to do and some results are a little suprising depending on the chassis.
Some will run great with both inside tires staggered while others seem to have twisted chassis and only need the stagger on one wheel.
Just be careful that you don't go to low and rub your rear axel gear on the track. Kinda messes with the ride a little.
"sparamint a bit"


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Two things on the stagger front:

#1 
ALWAYS make shure the right front hits. Never be light on this tire.

#2
Reverse stagger is the way to go.
For an MT I'd try [email protected] .435 [email protected] .455-460

Be shure to reset the front end as well. Failure to have all four touching will result in a VERY ill handling car.


----------

